# worried about my little guy's trachea



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Mickey has started making the coughing noises after pulling on his harness. I didn't think it put pressure on his throat, but it must. what kind of harness should I get that will be safer. sorry, my shift key is broken. we often walk near traffic, so it must be 100 percent reliable. All advice appreciated.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like the harness may be too tight or too small. Are you sure it's the harness causing the reverse sneezing. I would think it's more the excitement of going for a walkie.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I like the ones that look like clothing , and the harness ring is on the back. Like this one or the buddy belt..


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

I love my buddy belts, before I got those I had puppia. The good things about buddy belts are, they are easier to clean in winter they can just be wiped down, they can also go over clothes in winter too. My long haired chi bailey always got too sweaty in the puppia ones in summer. Also I think the buddybelts will last a long time if looked after properly x


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I love the Buddy belt......


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's from pulling as it does't happen much other times. he's usually good at walking on a loose leash, but he was intact until last week, and when he catches a whiff of a female... I'm thinking of a buddy belt. Do they put less pressure on the neck/throat than a regular harness type. I'm going to check out puppia. thanks.

sorry my shift key stopped working.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I used to have the same problem with Bella pulling, she would wheeze and cough due to the strain she was putting on her neck, I have tried all sorts of harnesses including puppia and buddy belt but the best ones I have found are the type that come to a "V" shape on her chest, they really have seemed to solve the problem for us.








[/U


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

thanks. I don't want to spend the cash on a buddy belt unless it's really going to be the best for him. do you know what brand you use for bella. 

shift key still broken. took it to computer shop, they didn't fix it.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm in the UK and the one in the photo is from pets at home. I also have one the same shape made by rogz and another brand is freedog.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks, i'll check those out.


----------



## SWHouston (Aug 23, 2013)

I use this type on all my guys, and it does quite well.

A Tip though:
Works better when the "V" shoulder/breast straps are somewhat loose,
and the Body Strap snug.

Ref:
Top Paw™ Gunmetal Core Adjustable Dog Harness

*PS... Lisa T*
That looks like my house, I have Yorkies too


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I had a problem with Angel pulling. I actually used a gentle leader on him! He is a deer head, so it was easy to put on and stay on. Now, I just stop walking, say no pull, then continue. He stays good for a few steps, but he is generally good! He walks behind when we start our walk, then speeds up when he sees we are heading home! Lol!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

*Anyone else tried a Gentle Leader?*

Has anyone else tried a gentle leader? More thoughts, opinions anyone? Thanks!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I used on on an Italian Greyhound. I have artificial hips and knees, and live in a snowy area (Chicagoland) and don't want to fall. Worked great.


----------

